# Amstaff / APBT mix (:



## blondie (Apr 14, 2011)

hey i already know exactly what my dog is, so im not trying to figure that out.
her mom is a red nose apbt and her dad is a brindle amstaff
i just wanted to know which of the two you think she looks like most.
blondie is the beautiful blond brindle (see attached pictures) her mom is a white/brown red nose APBT
her dad is a brindle AmStaff, so what does she resemble most, Amstaff or APBT? :wave:


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Amstaff = APBT There's a reason why both breeds are dual registered in the UKC and that's because they are still the same breed. Yes they are getting close to being different breeds, but until there are no longer AKC/UKC Amstaff/Pitbull's they are the same breed. What you have is commonly referred to as Pitterstaffs. Wonderful dogs, They are the mix of the gameness of APBT but brains of the show Amstaff. 

So yeah, You have an APBT there or you can call her a pure Amstaff if you like, either way same breed different names. She's a beauty though, looks like she's going to take more after her mother though, but she could easily be bulked up to look like her father. It looks like she isn't going to have the chest that you expect when you see an Amstaff.


----------



## blondie (Apr 14, 2011)

Darkmoon said:


> Amstaff = APBT There's a reason why both breeds are dual registered in the UKC and that's because they are still the same breed. Yes they are getting close to being different breeds, but until there are no longer AKC/UKC Amstaff/Pitbull's they are the same breed. What you have is commonly referred to as Pitterstaffs. Wonderful dogs, They are the mix of the gameness of APBT but brains of the show Amstaff.
> 
> So yeah, You have an APBT there or you can call her a pure Amstaff if you like, either way same breed different names. She's a beauty though, looks like she's going to take more after her mother though, but she could easily be bulked up to look like her father. It looks like she isn't going to have the chest that you expect when you see an Amstaff.


yea she definitely does not have her fathers chest like her sisters do.
and i agree she is a beauty,
Thanks!


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

She is GORGEOUS!! I dont think I've ever seen a brindle that light before.


----------



## tags and stuff (Apr 15, 2011)

Great Pictures !!!


----------



## blondie (Apr 14, 2011)

Allyfally said:


> She is GORGEOUS!! I dont think I've ever seen a brindle that light before.


yea neather have I until i got her.
i get alot of nice compliments on her


----------

